# New Hevi-Shot-Hevi Steel Ammo



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey everyone, just found this ammo online for $209 a case (250rds) +free shipping. I normally shoot Kent Fast Steels and have decent success. I get Kent's for around $180 a case. My Quetion is, does anyone have any experience with this ammo. It claims to be 20% more dense than other steel shot, for more knock down power. I'm considering purchasing a case of #2's or BB's in 3.5 inch. Any feeed back is greatly appreciated.


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

They claim the pattern is more dense by 20%. The steel pellet is still the same as black cloud or such. looks ok but I think it is a sales ploy with hevi shot name with steel shot for a hevi shot price.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

121~

Assuming you are talking the new "hevi metal" yes,its the real deal,not sure how you hunt waterfowl but with this load you can effectively get the job done over dekes inside of 50yds with 3"duces and a mod choke (.020 contriction) or better yet check out the new chokes for hevi metal and hevi shot here and more data on this load "hevi shot.com" In a nut shell,hevi metal is a combination on steel shot and tunsen iron,thats why the payload is more dense and has 20% more pellets in each shell.

Tim


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

rbol121 said:


> I get Kent's for around $180 a case.


Is that a special Kent Steel load? I used to buy Kent for 10.99 a box? Dirty. Dirty powder.


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

The ammo I'm talking about is the *HeviShot "Hevi-Metal*". Am just curious if it would work any better than the Kents Im used to using. Haven't had any problems with Kents so Far and am thinking of patterning some 3.5in #1's. The $180 a case is about as cheap as I can find for Kent Fast Steels in 3.5in. And I normally buy them from Cabela's as its only 30 miles from my house. Im currently shooting a Wad Wizard Supreme and am always looking at different combos that are more effective when the snows hang up at 40yds and arent decoying very well. Thanks for all the replys by all, any more suggestions/opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey "PJ" where were u getting Kents at $11 a box, that is damn cheap. And what combo do u shoot, choke tube/ammo?


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

121,

"Yes" hevi metal" will give you additional letal range (10yds plus) because of the tungsen shot mix,it gives you more down range energy than steel loads with smaller shot size which gives more pellets on target= more kills.With steel you can achieve longer shots that might compare on occassion meaning no consistantency with larger pellets such as BB or BBB but way less pellets per shell and usually end results is more cripples or missed birds.

FYI


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

rbol121 said:


> Hey "PJ" where were u getting Kents at $11 a box, that is damn cheap. And what combo do u shoot, choke tube/ammo?


That was about 5 yrs ago at Cabelas and I would buy 3 inch 2s, BBs. I know shell prices have gone up but that is a lot for what I would consider to be a medicore shell. I still buy the cheapest stuff I can get, my bread and butter being Winchester Xpert 3 inch 2s out of a straight Mod choke.

If you are willing to spend 180 bucks a case I would look into Winchester Supremes as well as Hevi steel.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

rbol121 said:


> Hey "PJ" where were u getting Kents at $11 a box, that is damn cheap. And what combo do u shoot, choke tube/ammo?


More like prices from 10 years ago.. When Kent first came out his shells were very inexpensive..


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok guys, here's the deal. Every year I always try to find the best ammo/shot size , that's gonna up my odds. And yes I know its all about hitting ones target, I get that. I consider myself an above average shot and am leaning toward the 'HEAVY-METAL" shells. My question now is do I go with 3.5 in BB's or 2's or 3in BB's or 2's. I can get a case of 3in for $170 free shipping and 3.5in for $200 w/ free shipping.

The last few years just seems the majority of the time the shots are around 35-40yds. Only had a few days of being dive bombed and hand them in our laps. With the way the new "Heavy-Metals" are set up as follows:

3in #2's have 186 pellets w/ 31 tungsten/iron pellets
3in BB's have 108 pellets w/ 18 tungsten/iron pellets
3.5in #2's have 224 pellets w/ 38 tungsten/iron pellets
3.5 in BB's have 108 pellets w/ 22 of which are tungsten/iron

I'm kinda stuck on what i should do. I cant find any single boxes locally, so I would be buying a case blind without patterning. Any opinions out there? Im leaning towards either 3.5in or 3in #2's, but possibly 3in BB's.

With all the talk of bad Juvie hatch and lots of adult birds, this could be a year where the average shot may be at 40+ yards. I am willing to give these a shot. WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK??????????? Thanks


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> WHAT DOES EVERYONE THINK


Not that I'm a shot/speed/downrange power,etc. guru but IMO shooting birds at/under 35yds. and needing special loads to do it is a complete waste of money. Yep,I did it too.Started off with the Patternmatser with 3.5" BBs,#2s,etc. Bought Hevi-Shot,Hevi-Steel,Blackcloud,Kent Matrix(or whatever their tungsten stuff is),blah,blah,blah. Never bought cases of any of it but a few boxes here and there to try. I have never been convinced that any of it is any better than regular steel for(what I consider)average shooting distances(at/under 35yds.). Last spring(after a friend that knows his stuff about shooting)told me for as close as I like snow geese to decoy that I should just stick with factory chokes and 3" shells. So,I went out and bought a case of Winchester HV Experts 3" 1 1/4oz. #3s at 1425fps(or right at that speed)and put in my factory Improved Cylinder in my Nova.I was amazed at the knock down/killing power,snow geese really aren't much bigger than mallards and they have no fat layer once they start migrating,and will continue to stay with the cheaper/slower loads because of the performance last year.We(my son and I)went thru 2.5 cases of Winchesters last Spring and we have 3 cases ready to go for this one if the birds ever get going.I won't argue on choke tubes cause I really don't know much about them but unless the choke is made for your gun,I really see no point in spending extra to hope it'll pattern ok.Then,if it doesn't,you will be going thru a box of this/that to see what works best.Good luck to you guys this spring with whatever you decide to shoot.

Alex


----------



## rbol121 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Alex for the reply and your honest opinion. Thats whta I love about this site, so much experience and I always listen to people's opinions, even if I dont agree. I agree with u Alex, snow geese are not really big, this is why over the years I have shot #2's, with average success. I just am trying to put the odds in my favor as much as I can, and probably over thinking the issue. I also like the Winchester HV Xperts, as they are very reasonably priced.

The only problem I see in the past, is these white devils always seem to hang up at 40+ yds. This year Im sure will be no different. We use a guide every year and this year are going for 6 days. Thanks for everyones opinions...


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

I think the first year they made it they called it hevi steel, bought one box and liked it pretty good. This year I split a case of 3" # 2"s with a buddy, and we both agree it gives you 10 more yards of DEAD duck. At the range steel starts handing out alot of cripples, the hevi metal will stone em. It's the only steel shot alternative I feel like I got my moneys worth out of. As far as cheap steel goes check out Rogers, $1oo bucks a case shipped!


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

robl~

Step up and give "hevi metal" a whirl,you'll be more than pleased this spring,3"duces does the trick just fine,hevi metal is a completely different animal than hevi steel.Cabelas has a great deal goin right now 3" duces for 199/case while they last,they (cableas) is having "snow goose days" at the rogers store on march 27th and 28th with even more good deals.Steel shot is just that,you compromise lethal kill distance shooting steel due the the lack of down range energy,pellet weight and shot density.

Tim

PS~You can also tighten up you choke constriction with hevi metal and hevi shot unlike steel shot loads to give you even a better long range pattern= more kills and less cripples.


----------

